# bigfoot



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:mrgreen:http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33533145&nid=157&fm=most_popular&s_cid=popular-1


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm never doubting again!!!! There's no way that could be anything else like a Snowshoer or a snowmobiler; or a fat guy with too many cloths on.:jaw:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

/**|**\\I believe.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like my man Bigfoot may have some arthritis. He is walking like my old man.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

What happened to the other three? If you look to the right of the tree at 2:55 you'll see four things move through the opening between the trees. Then only one appears on the left side of the tree.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

elkmule123 said:


> What happened to the other three? If you look to the right of the tree at 2:55 you'll see four things move through the opening between the trees. Then only one appears on the left side of the tree.


They must be taking a break,those costumes are pretty heavy:grin:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

They are mistaken again&#8230; The video is of *wyogoob* on his bison hunt.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It was just goob wandering around at night trying to find a place to take a leak.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha that was ridiculous


----------

